# Mahmutlar??



## Minkynuts (Jan 26, 2013)

I have just retired, and been given the chance to live in Mahmutlar, although I have been to Turkey several times over the past 3 years I have never been to visit this place, can anyone give some information about it.

Rob


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It's on the outskirts of Alanya, with lots of European people retiring there. Can be a nice place - depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Minkynuts (Jan 26, 2013)

belgarath said:


> It's on the outskirts of Alanya, with lots of European people retiring there. Can be a nice place - depending on what you're looking for.


I am not looking for a load of noisy bars and night clubs. I would like to be able to meet English speaking expats no matter what age. I do know I shall not be able for the heat of July and August. I do see that the population goes from 15000 in winter to a high of 60000 and that frightens me

Rob


----------



## Amber13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there,

We have lived in the Antalya province of Alanya for a long time now. Mahmutlar has come on hugely over the years. There is some high rise which they have now realised was a mistake. It really depends on where in Mahmutlar you would be living. You really do not need to travel to Alanya anymore as the banks etc have moved out here now. There are lovely developments around the area such as parks etc. Alanya is still only 30 mins away to the castle. This is a quieter area but still close enough to get to what you need when you want it. Just make sure whereever you will be staying is not too far up the mountain side as you may find that you need a car whereas if you are lower down you can walk and get the dolmus everywhere easily. Also be aware that you can now fly into Gazipasha (Istanbul first and then switch airports to get the daily flight). Let us know where you will be living and I will be able to advise you on the area better. There are still plenty of banana plantations and greenery around. You would enjoy it very much, there is a lovely centre there called the Riviera Arts and cultural centre where people can meet up and go on excursions together to Aspendos and other places. Plenty of different people living there all year round or for long periods of time that you can meet up with for a chat. Check out the local newspaper which will be out again in April. Just google Mahmutlar and the stuff will come up for you. It is a lovely place.


----------



## Minkynuts (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for the reply Amber, I shall ask a few more questions then I will get back to you

Rob


----------

